# tree stands



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

ok well i have a question about tree stands. i have never used one and want to get into it, but im not sure what type will be the best for me and i was hoping someone on here can help me out a little. i hunt with a recurve bow (56") and i dont have one place to hunt, im all over the place so im looking for one i can put up in the morning and take down at night (without spooking the deer). thanks for any help


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Sounds like you need a tree climber. They are versatile and comfortable. I have sat in mine for 8-10 hours at a time. I'm 6'3" 240lbs. Fairly easy to carry in and out as they are normally around 25lbs.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

definately a climber but 25 lbs is rather heavy! summit makes a few that are 17 and 18 lbs.... I saw one on saturday at the deer and turkey expo that was 12 lbs!


----------



## Kevbass24 (Apr 5, 2006)

ya i would get a climber for sure i have a summit bullet it only weighs 22 pounds i think....... and i really like it got to use it this season and it was really good.


----------



## DCfisher (Apr 11, 2004)

Big Fish, I've got a climber for sale if you are interested. It is an API. I have used it very little. send me a pm if you want more info.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

I'll agree with the other guys on the most part. Depends on the kind of trees in your area. Mostly the trees in my places are straight up pole trees and a climber is great. A friend had a lockon and he was always messing with the screw in steps taking a lot of time to get up and then have to pull the stand up after him, beats carring climbing sticks I guess. If you have limbed trees the lockons are great getting up around the limbs, then you have to prune for shooting lanes. I have a summit viper and it is very comfortable and to fall asleep in it is quit easy and good for all day, take a pee bottle with ya.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

I tossed my climber on my back and walked to the area I scouted the day before. After climbing the tree and getting comfortable I started thinking that the grass was greener on the other side....so I got down and loaded up and walked to the area of my liking. Thank God, cause I saw 25 deer that day. 

In fact, a buck and a doe walked by and as a four wheeler trespassed, the buck ran off and the doe stayed and eventually bedded down 30 yards in front of me for the afternoon. The stand was so comfortable I watched her for 5 hours. I stood and took a wizz in my empty water bottle twice without scaring her. I couldn't shoot her cause I felt attatched to her. I did shoot a doe that was walking by all alone to end a great 10 hour day in my climber.


----------



## rossdeerhunter (Nov 6, 2006)

yeah climbers are where its at i have a summit viper and its the berries i think that its only like 19lbs or some thing like that there really nice if you hunt state parks. also what ever you buy make shure that it comes with a full body harness those are almost a must. but i think that those are pretty much the norm when i comes to buying a new stand.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Climber for sure. Sounds like exactly what you need. I have a few of them and my favorite is the summit razor, I don't like a shooting rail, makes for tougher shots sitting down if you have to. But most of the summit stands are about the same, just minor differences. They are reletively light, easy to pack, and comfortable. Most decent stands come with tma approved full body harnesses anymore. If you hunt in an area where the trees are not suitable for a climber they make easy setup hangons and tree ladders, not as easy as a climber but if you don't have the right trees it would work.


----------



## TPaco214 (Feb 16, 2005)

climber the way to go man for sure. make sure full body harness wraps around your legs too. better yet, the vests with harnesses sewed in are better for early morning hunts after you wake up late and are scrambling to get all your gear on so you can be up your tree before 1st light. theyre expensive but life is worth it. but yeah no choice but for you to get a climber.


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

Get aclimber the lighter the better.I have 1 that weighs 20lbs.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Yep, I'm with everyone else. You need a climber. I have a Summit Goliath which is basically a fat man version of the Viper. I can sit in it all day and never get uncomfortable and I always feel safe in it. All Summits also come with a full body harness. Use it always, even while climbing. The harnesses look confusing but once you've put it on and off a few times theres really nothing to it.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Also with the climbers you carry them in as a backpack so, I also strap my day pack to it and it works as one unit. The summit's xbracing is used for the bottom of the pack so it won't fall down and the sides as well.


----------

